# Websites for supplies and clothing for fieldwork



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I like Duluth. I have bought their suspenders. I also have bought their shirts with extra long length so they don't pull out of your pants.

I order most my dog stuff from Gun Dog Supply.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I like dogsafield. Dogs Afield


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I buy almost all my stuff from here Gun Dog Supplies & Hunting Dog Training Collars for **** & Bird Hunters


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Filson is getting out of women's clothing. They have some super nice stuff at about 1/2 price. Which their normal prices are pretty high, the sale puts things in reach. This is a really nice jacket I just got, it's super tough and water proof. Women's Elliott Bay Jacket | Filson
Then I got these insect free pants from LL Bean, they really work! Women's No Fly Zone Pants, Zip-Leg: Fishing Pants, Shorts and Skorts | Free Shipping at L.L.Bean
Now if I could just find those brown bear free clothes, I'd be doing great!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi Alaska....

I like GDS and DuLuth also....Duluth has a tool for taking off ticks that I really like. I got like 5 of them giving one to each of my adult kids and putting one on my key chain. The work equally well on people and dogs if you find a tick that has 'attached'.

I also buy a lot of gear from Cabela's....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We just got a Cabelas store her a couple of months ago. They had people camping outside for 2 days waiting for it to open! Really crazy! We're getting a Bass Pro shop later this summer. We also have a Sportsman Warehouse. REI used to be pretty good, but not so much anymore. Duluth Trading is good for women's clothing. I really like their jeans and purses. We still have a very nice local outdoors store that sells all the really nice product lines. It's having a hard time keeping up with the chains as they have moved up here. So I made a point of buying my shotgun and chest waders there. Nice knowledgable people that can't buy in the volume of the big boxes that buy directly from the Chinese factories.


----------

